# Laughing/Coughing Cupboard



## Doctor Jimmy (Dec 12, 2008)

There's something interesting with how "Coughing Cupboard" is worded. It kinda rhymes, because both words start with the same letter. The Laughing Cupboard, however, isn't in the same position. When paired next to the CC, it feels out of place, since it doesn't have that rhyming sound to it. And, both forums have "Cupboard" in them, which just makes the LC seem awkward compared to the Coughing Cupboard. So, I am wondering if anyone would be interested in having this changed so the Laughing Cupboard's name would rhyme with "Laughing."


----------



## Zeph (Dec 12, 2008)

It's not rhyming, it's alliteration. [/pedant]

How would that work, anyway? If the 'cupboard' is changed, then, well, it doesn't flow _at all_ with the CC. And if the 'laughing' part was to change, then, well... the same thing, really. Cou_ghing_, Lau_ghing_. I think _that's_ the part that's supposed to rhyme.

_Wooo overuse of italics_


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 13, 2008)

What would you rather call it, the Laughing Lamppost?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 13, 2008)

If you really wanted to go for alliteration I suppose there's something like "Laughing Lounge" or whatever, but I hope you'll forgive me for saying I don't exactly see the point of worrying about the aesthetics of two forum names as long as they get the job done.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 13, 2008)

The Coughing Cupboard is an in-joke in my family roughly translated from Icelandic; originally the joke revolved around having a place to stuff my mom into during her frequent coughing fits, but I adopted it as a name for the forum when I created it because the word "coughing" has so marvelously many nice, negative connotations that sum up the purpose of the forum while still not really being literally relevant, and the alliteration was just a nice bonus.

The Laughing Cupboard was made much later when a happy counterpart of the Coughing Cupboard was suggested; to make it a true counterpart, I made it a second cupboard, with a somewhat similar-sounding but positive word, "laughing", attached to it.

If it were named the "Laughing Land" or something like that, the name would no longer imply it to be a counterpart of the Coughing Cupboard; it would be more likely to make people think it's for posting funny stuff, and the reason the forum name includes "laughing" at all would be lost. Meanwhile, making it the some-other-word-starting-with-C Cupboard would irrelevantly treat the "Cupboard" part as being what's important, when the main point is that "laughing" is both _somewhat_ similar to "coughing" as a word _and_ they both refer to sounds, one of them having positive connotations and the other negative while neither is _literally_ relevant to what is found in the forum.

Coughing Cupboard and Laughing Cupboard work perfectly as parallels; creating better alliteration would ruin it. I don't see how it particularly matters, in any case; any alliteration with "laughing" I can think of sounds a great deal more forced to me than "Coughing Cupboard" does.


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't think I'd prefer "Laughing Laundromat" anyway...


----------



## octobr (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't know who you are but this has been a pressing issue for me since I joined this site.

No, really.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 13, 2008)

It's _always_ been the Laughing Cupboard. Wouldn't make any sense to change it now.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 13, 2008)

Retsu said:


> It's _always_ been the Laughing Cupboard. Wouldn't make any sense to change it now.


Oh, Retsu. That's what the religious fundamentalists are saying abought 'traditional' marriage. You don't want to be like a religious fundamentalist now, do you?


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 13, 2008)

"It's always been this way, let's not change it" is an awful argument - but then again, there's not really any reason to change things unless there's some kind of improvement in it.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 13, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Oh, Retsu. That's what the religious fundamentalists are saying abought 'traditional' marriage. You don't want to be like a religious fundamentalist now, do you?


Is calling it "Laughing Cupboard" denying anyone of basic human civil rights? =P If it is, by all mean, change it. We're progressive people!


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 13, 2008)

So I hear forum naming is an issue now.

I actually like laughing, it kinda sounds like coughing... it's close enough for me.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 14, 2008)

It is just the name of the place. Is it that important?


----------

